# Tartan 37'? Pros/cons



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

I visited this boat yesterday:
1979 Tartan 37 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

My basic impression is that I should move forward and make an offer.

However, I have a rule that I take a few days to think about big purchases, because otherwise I have a tendency to make poor decisions before I've had time to consider them. In general, I'm looking for any thoughts, good or bad; on this boat as a purchase; any experience by Tartan owners regarding anything I should focus on inspecting or ask about; whether the asking price seems fair ... any input at all.

For background for anyone who hasn't seen my previous posts:
This is my first Yacht-sized boat (I currently own a 16' sloop that I sail on a local lake) I took my ASA 104 last fall, and I've spent a little time on friend's boats in southern FL. My plan is to sail this boat around the great lakes (primarily Erie) for a few seasons to get some experience, find out what I'd like to customize on the boat, etc. Then put it in the ocean and become a full-time livaboard. I'm a computer programmer, so I'm _hoping_ I can structure work to allow me to make long trips (essentially doing contract jobs where I can do the project, then hand in the completed work next time I'm near Internet access) I'll be alone and my travelling preferences will tend toward less crowded locations.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Always liked the T37. Classic S&S design and built by Tartan when they were at the peak of their game. Price seems reasonable considering you are on the lakes so this should be a fresh water boat that has been hauled every winter. Everything depends on the survey of course, but from pics this is a clean boat.

Good luck.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

@T37Chef?


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I looked long and hard at a T37 a few years ago, and came within days of making a serious offer on one. The only reason I didn’t was b/c my current boat (Rafiki-37) became available. But I really liked the T37, and they have good reputations as quality boats that can go just about anywhere. 

The ad looks good, and the price seems right. This is a good boat for the skinny waters of L. Erie, but many have also crossed the Big Blue. Seems like a good choice (assuming she’s in descent shape).


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

If the boat checks out, I don't see how you could go wrong.
Might need new standing rigging...

That boat will hold its value and always be in demand.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I suggest the Tartan 37 forum... lots of great info. 
Tartan37.com • Index page


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I would add that the boat looks in great shape and if the previous owner has done some nice upgrades one being the traveler that looks like the same one I installed from garhauer. Also appears he's putting new instruments in and you will probably enjoy the davits, I have them as well.

There are certainly things to check out as there would be on any boat but otherwise you shouldn't find anything serious. They're solid boats sale well not super fast but will do six seven knots in a nice breeze pretty good for light wind sailing as it's a fairly light boat for its size I believe. You might want to check for some soft spots in the deck it that time of build Tartan was not doing solid fiberglass for factory installed deck.

If I had one complaint it would be that as a live-aboard the heads a little small but I also understand that it was built that way on purpose so it's nothing really against the boat.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

According to soldboats.com the average sale price of the nineteen 79' Tartan 37's that have been sold since January 2013 is $40,897.22US. The lowest was $12k, a few in the low 20's, the three highest in the low $50's and most in the high $20's to high $30's.

The high priced ones had significant equipment like new engines, new ports, new chain plates, new propane stoves, refrigeration etc.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

There are always a lot of T37s available as they were very popular. Saw plenty of them in the South​ Pacific and the owners were happy with their offshore performance and board up draft when needed. Decks are prone to water intrusion and chainplates would be suspect if they are original. 

With so many on the market I would only focus on those with newer sails and low hour engines. This one fits that bill. 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

I have always liked Tartan boats and came close to buying one a few times. The only thing that stopped me was I decided I wanted something a little more 'racy'.

Anyway, that boat looks nice. The price seems high to me but I don't really follow that market. Here is the only thing that sort of concerns me:
*Sails & Rigging
10 year old dacron mainsail with Navy Blue sail cover and Lazy Jacks, 10 year old dacron 135% furling genoa with Navy Blue U.V. protection, 2008 Harken furling system, Keel stepped mast with single spreaders, S.S. wire standing rigging, 2014 Garhauer traveler, Lewmar #44 self-tailing primary sheet winches, 2-cabin top mounted mainsheet and halyard winches, Inboard and outboard genoa lead tracks.
*
Sorry, but 10 year old Dacron sails are worn out. So I would look for a deduction in price, OR I would just accept that the boat really does need new sails and budget for it. Maybe not for year 1 but it would be in your best interest to get new sails. Maybe buy a new headsail next year and new main the year after that?

Just my $.02. 
Good luck,

Barry


----------



## Ninefingers (Oct 15, 2009)

10 year old sails on a great lakes boat have 5 years of use though. And none of the serious UV damage of the South.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Check the keel bolts carefully. I have seen two that had seriously corroded bolts, one of which the keel fell off. 
It may be coincidence, or it may be a more common problem on these boats, I do not know. But do check them carefully.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

BarryL said:


> Sorry, but 10 year old Dacron sails are worn out. So I would look for a deduction in price, OR I would just accept that the boat really does need new sails and budget for it. Maybe not for year 1 but it would be in your best interest to get new sails. Maybe buy a new headsail next year and new main the year after that?
> 
> Just my $.02.
> Good luck,
> ...


Good catch. I didn't read the description and just went on the photos. They must be old photos as the sails looked quite new.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Great boats. I would buy the S&S design in a heartbeat and almost did when I purchased Haleakula. At the time it came down to a choice between a T37, a Sabre 36, and our C$C 35 MKIII. 

The C&C won because it was in the best condition and at the time speed and angle of close haulsailing was important to me. 

The T37 had classic lines, Tartans before the started vacuum bagging are super well made. I still like the T40. Tartan owners also tend to move up 

As discussed like any older boat there are things to examine. I also add the the Older Westerbekes may need replacement. 

You can't go wrong with this boat in good condition


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

cLazerbrains said:


> Check the keel bolts carefully. I have seen two that had seriously corroded bolts, one of which the keel fell off.
> It may be coincidence, or it may be a more common problem on these boats, I do not know. But do check them carefully.


What keel bolts? The keel encapsulated in fiberglass you're just regurgitated internet jargon from a 3700


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Listing prices range from $80k to $20k....

1975 Tartan (Sail) Boats For Sale


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

I believe the one listed at $80k includes a one-on-one, two week, naked sailing lesson in the BVI's with the current owner, Jennifer Lopez
:captain:


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> Listing prices range from $80k to $20k....
> 
> 1975 Tartan (Sail) Boats For Sale


Interesting that both the cheapest and most expensive ones are right in my neighborhood. Actually that $21K boat doesn't look bad. I wonder what's wrong with it.


----------

